# Rossi Circuit Judge question?



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Been thinking about getting one, I was wondering about using the 45 long colt round for deer and hog hunting. With the longer rifled barrel thought it might be a good starter gun for a kid shooting short distances. Anybody have one, hunt with one, what do yall think?


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been curious myself. Im interested in the results...


----------

